# syrup too thin ... help please



## motdaugrnds

I made my first batch of elderbery syrup. It tasted great but wasn't as thick as we like. Sure would appreciate knowing how others get their syrup thick. Will you share?


----------



## andabigmac

You can either boil it down or add more sugar. I would go with boiling it down. Are you just making syrup for pancakes etc or the medicinal one? If it's the medicinal one it doesn't have to be thick.


----------



## bluefish

I also sometimes add arrowroot powder, but not if I'm going to can it.


----------



## Mountain Mick

Bring back to boil and simmer to reduce with no lid on the pot , and use a ice cool plate to test the thickest by pouring a few drops on it and tip the plate on it's side and see how far the syrup runs. MM


----------



## motdaugrnds

Gotcha! More boiling down of the liquid. I can see now it will take a lot more elderberries than just the 2/3 cup my recipie calls for; otherwise, when it is boiled down to a thickness we like, there won't be enough to cover even one small pancake. 

Thanks for helping everyone. You are sure appreciated.


----------

